# Hamster



## LisaA2006 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

We are thinking of getting a Hamster for my daughter, but we have two cats wondered what the best cage would be?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

A zoo zone 1 for dwarf hamsters or if you get a syrian then a zoo zone 2. Just mesh the lid as these cages are advertised as rabbit/guinea pig cages (although far too small) so the top bar spacing is huge, just meshing the lid will stop any escapees!

These cages are wonderful and spacious so there is plenty of room for toys and for hammy to run about.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

purple_x said:


> A zoo zone 1 for dwarf hamsters or if you get a syrian then a zoo zone 2. Just mesh the lid as these cages are advertised as rabbit/guinea pig cages (although far too small) so the top bar spacing is huge, just meshing the lid will stop any escapees!
> 
> These cages are wonderful and spacious so there is plenty of room for toys and for hammy to run about.


a zz1 is fine for syrians too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can recommend this one
Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig / Hamster Cage + FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
It's a good size and very safe for hamsters of all sizes. I also have 2 cats, and the hamsters are completely safe in this.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How about one of those tanks that are cat proof?


----------



## LisaA2006 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

And thanks for your replies, are there any cages that have tubes etc that are cat proof!!

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

The amount of room that hamsters need is vastly underestimated - I wouldn't put my hamster Bobby (syrian) in anything with a length of less than 80cm. The cage he is in is a Hagen Big One/Alexander which has a length of 101cm.

My hamster (and rats) live in a separate room in my house, so I don't have to worry about the cat or the dog getting to them - I would get a table for your cage to sit on - as close in size to the footprint of the cage as possible, so cats have nowhere to 'land' to pester the hamster.


----------



## Kiwi545 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
I have a hamster and a cat and I think that any cage will be sutible as long as you keep the door to the room that the hamster is in closed all the time. If you had a strong cage but one of the cats came into the room they might start watching the hamster and although they will be cause if no phisical harm, they might scare the hamster.

Make sure you choose a large cage and if possible get the hamster from a rescue center,
Hope this helps!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 6 years old.


----------

